# Cabalas in Ohio



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

As printed in the Cleveland Plain Dealer this morning, there's a possibility of a Cabalas store in the Brunswick area. Right now it's just talk. I'd hate to see it in Ohio because as soon as it becomes reality, 1) with your catalog or internet purchases, you'll be now paying sales tax, along with shipping in order to get your items. Additionally with that small detail, 2) this could lead to mammoth competition with the smaller, local hunt and fish shops which we all like to shop and buy from. 

I think Cabalas is a great place to buy, but most items can be found in the catalog and it's cheaper to pay postage then to drive to a store or have to now pay sales tax along with postage. Drop $2000 + on electronics , etc., and it'll only mean an additional $130-140 you'll hae to pay if you mail order or have shipping.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

good points....


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Good points. I personally would not want to see a Cabela's here in Ohio, however whether they're here or not, I still would shop at the smaller family run tackle shops. The only time I buy from BPS is for little things, and I only buy them when I drive down to Cinci, maybe twice a year. The family run shops have little to fear when it comes to loyal customers. Long live the little man!


----------



## futuremedic3018 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wolfhook120 said:


> Long live the little man!



God bless the little man!


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

I say bring em' on. I hate going into Michigan whenever I want to go to Cabela's. Whenever I go into a Cabela's, I usually spend hours just looking around even if I buy very little. I am glad I am not living near where they are going to put it, but it will be nice having one in the area. Besides, Bass Pro has 1 (soon 2) in Ohio...Cabela's needs to catch up.

As far as the concerns:
1- Taxes....if that pressed, buy from a different online retailer to avoid the in-state tax. I think it better to walk into a store to see what I am going to buy anyways.
2- Little Man...I have heard there isn't much concern from the little guys. From previous history, the local business drops slightly only near the opening of the store...then customers return to their old shopping habits because of better service, relationships built, loyalty, etc... 

I would like to see Cabela's in the Cleveland area some day. About time one of the greatest whitetail states gets the biggest outfitter!


----------



## WVridgeRunner (Nov 30, 2007)

can you say tourist trap!! OVER PRICED and OVERRATED!!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i don't mind the postage at all, but when buying hunting clothes ,boots or waders trying them on is a must. i have paid too many times to ship the returns back!!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

yep bruns wick............saw big dady on the news last night talking about it he called it a "destination"


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

So far I have bought numerous supplies thru their catalogs and haven't had to pay sale taxes on any of it yet. But their shipping is what will get you. They are not anymore expensive then what anybody else want for so it pretty even. I go to Gander Mtn for my clothings for that matter.


----------

